# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Claire and her post-natal depression

## ericca

Corrie's Claire loses the plot


Coronation Street's new mum Claire Peacock is to be sent to a psychiatric unit after her post-natal depression gets the better of her. 


Viewers will see another side to the normally mild mannered Claire as she attacks her best pal Hayley and begins to neglect her three-year-old stepson Josh. 


However, things take a more dramatic turn when Claire runs off with newborn baby Thomas, leaving beleaguered husband Ashley with no choice but to pack her off to a psychiatric unit. 


An insider told the Daily Star: "Fans will see a very scary and traumatic side to Claire."

----------


## alvinsduckie

wow! 

never saw that coming,this should be an interesting storyline for her. I could see Tracy in a psyc ward long before Claire would be~! :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

:EEK!:  awww, can't you ever have a normal happy family..... then againt this is soapland, Poor Ashley and Claire.. after what they been through with Josh and all as well.

----------


## lollymay

it is good though that they are highlighting an issue - maybe going a bit far though!

----------


## Jojo

I hope they handle this properly as carting her off too quickly could prevent people who suffer from this not wanting to get help for fear of the same thing happening to them.

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope they handle this properly as carting her off too quickly could prevent people who suffer from this not wanting to get help for fear of the same thing happening to them.


Couldn't agree more... There is a lot of women who suffer from this and it needs to be handled with care.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I knew something like this was going to happen cos of the way everything was going right and they were both really happy. You know when you can just tell..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Calm down guys, it's the Daily Star.  Hardly whiter than white when it comes to news stories.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A really good storyline for Corrie to highlight and it will give away a new side to Claire's character too which is also good. I am confident that Corrie will handle this issue really well.  :Smile:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah a great storyline for Julia to get involved with, hope she does really well with this as i think it will be quite difficult area to cover, but corrie have never let us down in the past.

----------


## chance

Its a good storyline but hopefully they will do it slowly and sensibly and not rush into carting her off,thats not something that would happen unless the children were in danger i suppose.

----------


## Joanne

Presumably though if this does happen it won't do Ashley any favours re Joshua. Matt Ramsden could use it as an excuse to try and get custody.

Personally I don't like the Peacocks at all and therefore the idea of a major storyline coming up involving them doesn't thrill me at all.

----------


## Chris_2k11

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_obje...name_page.html  :EEK!:

----------


## ericca

Thanks for the link
Blimey it's going to get really bad then,it a good subject to highlight sadly many new mum's have to deal with post natal depression on many levels.

----------


## DebbieJane

Is Claire lying baout her mum havign cancer.  

I dont like the peacocks either.  The storyline is crazy as Claire used to be a nanny as she loved children.  Now she has her own baby I thought she woudl be over the moon but she cant wait to get back to work as a taxi driver and doesnt enjoy looking after the little one all day.   I know she is meant to be suffering with post natal depression but it seems to me that being a full-time mum is more tiring, stressful, exhausting and challenging than she thought and leaves little time for yourself....  Its different than being a nanny as you cna give them back at the end fo the day but being a mother is a full-time job.....

----------


## alvinsduckie

> Unable to reach his wife, Ashley keeps trying to force her to bond with their baby, with disastrous consequences. So disastrous that Claire is able to catch him off guard by pushing baby Peacock's pram into the path of an oncoming car! Ashley leaps to his son's rescue and averts a tragedy but now it's clear that Claire is in need of serious help, will Ashley put his marriage on the line to ensure she accepts treatment?



http://www.itv.com/page.asp?partid=2184

----------


## alvinsduckie

I read on the ITV site that the dr has "shocking news" to give ashley after claire has been admitted to hospital.

anyone know if she and baby get DNA test? what if she's been right about Thomas not being hers? :Cartman:  
I know the story line is supposed to be about baby-blues...but thought this "could" happen (?)


http://www.itv.com/page.asp?partid=430

----------

